# Last Snapper Day Dive



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out early the 4th. Made one Dive A 9 minute dive got my 2 fish linit. Check it out. 
https://youtu.be/mByNyxrx0dw


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice Ron. Slow easy breathing...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the only place I'm completly at rest, my head below the water.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Man, there are some good tricks in that video if people pay attention.

What was that you were diving on if you don't mind me asking? Dutch Banks?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't mind you asking, The Gulf off Pensacola.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

There is a lot of espearience shown in that video.

Very nice work SeaLark.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Sealark is one of the most experienced Spearos on this board. Not many divers can pull off successful solo diving for as long as he has. I learned a few things watching this...keeping your eyes on the boat while swimming to the anchor line...very smart. Constant awareness of the anchor in snot green water while shooting fish...very tough to do. Kudos.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks spearit. Guess I got you fooled. I'm wearing out, Getting my left knee replaced tuesday. Hopefully back in action by snapper opening day.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

sealark said:


> Thanks spearit. Guess I got you fooled. I'm wearing out, Getting my left knee replaced tuesday. Hopefully back in action by snapper opening day.


I have no doubt you will be back to it in time!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Question??*

It looked like you pulled the bands back part way then shifted the gun to pull the band all the way back. Does the spear have an extra notch? 

Actually, I haven's speared a fish in years but I still remember how.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

what kind of stringer system are you using?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

captken said:


> It looked like you pulled the bands back part way then shifted the gun to pull the band all the way back. Does the spear have an extra notch?
> 
> Actually, I haven's speared a fish in years but I still remember how.


Extra fins on shaft. Relief fin is the first one.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> what kind of stringer system are you using?


One I made, dont like the what I call big Diaper pin type.


----------

